# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Racist spelling bee

## LXNDR



----------


## chaika

why is that racist?

----------


## LXNDR

if you're not familiar with the word and don't read it from the screen all you hear is *niggas*  ::

----------


## Hanna

I agree that it sounds like Niggas. 
I think I might possibly have read the word once or twic myself but i am not even completely sure. How is a ten year old supposed to have heard about it?
Who here was familiar with that word?  
These "spelling bees" must be something uniquely American. I really don't think they exist this side of the Atlantic. I don't quite see the point in them, although I suppose anyone who aces them is bound to do well in the English "SAT" in the future.

----------


## chaika

The point is that English spelling is absolutely awful, unlike just about any other European language. We even have jokes about spelling, such as: How do you pronounce GHOTI? 
the answer is "fish": GH as in ROUGH, O as in WOMEN, and TI as in NATION. 
how do you pronounce the sequence OUGH in these words: rough, through trough, drought, thorough. 
all different.

----------


## LXNDR

how about French spelling?  :: 
how about Russian a/o, е/и, д/т, б/п, г/к, з/с  ? 
I don't think English spelling is all that awful, there're some principles to it which you can detect and follow

----------


## Hanna

No it's the Pronunciation that is awful. 
I don't find the spelling particularly hard to remember once I am familiar with a word. 
But there is often no logic to how words should be pronounced. In many cases you have to have heard the word before, or look it up to know. With British surnames and names of cities it gets even worse.  
In Russian, the only challenge is to know which syllable the accent should be on. 
Everything else is usually quite clear from the spelling, although some words look a bit scary to pronounce - i.e. tongue twisters! This could not be said for English. 
There are several examples of words that are spelled very similarly and pronounced wildly differently.  
I can never remember examples about stuff like this, but here is one: 
thought
though 
but there are thousands more!  
Then there is the situation whereby there is quite a big difference between prononunciation between British English and other variations, like American etc. But there is very little difference in spelling.     

> A Plan for the Improvement of English Spelling 
> For example, in Year 1 that useless letter _c_ would be dropped to be replased either by _k_ or _s_, and likewise _x_ would no longer be part of the alphabet.  The only kase in which _c_ would be retained would be the _ch_ formation, which will be dealt with later.
> Year 2 might reform _w_ spelling, so that _which_ and _one_ would take the same konsonant, wile Year 3 might well abolish _y_ replasing it with _i_ and Iear 4 might fiks the _g/j_ anomali wonse and for all.
> Jenerally,  then, the improvement would kontinue iear bai iear with Iear 5 doing  awai with useless double konsonants, and Iears 6-12 or so modifaiing  vowlz and the rimeining voist and unvoist konsonants.
> Bai Iear 15 or sou, it wud fainali bi posibl tu meik ius ov thi ridandant letez _c_, _y_ and _x_ — bai now jast a memori in the maindz ov ould doderez — tu riplais _ch_, _sh_, and _th_ rispektivli.
> Fainali,  xen, aafte sam 20 iers ov orxogrefkl riform, wi wud hev a lojikl,  kohirnt speling in ius xrewawt xe Ingliy-spiking werld. *Mark Twain*

----------


## chaika

The difference between Russian and English spelling is that you can pretty much figure out the pronunciation of any Russian word when you see it spelled out. For ex., everyone knows that код and кот are pronounced the same because there is a simple pronunciation rule. But you have to look in a dictionary to find out how to pronounce rough, through trough, drought

----------


## LXNDR

had Mark Twain's plan been realized  it would make English research harder for philologists and linguists because this reform would break away the spelling from the words Latin roots

----------


## Hanna

> The difference between Russian and English spelling is that you can pretty much figure out the pronunciation of any Russian word when you see it spelled out.

 No not completely! Sure you can read the word, but the stress might be different from what you are guessing. 
There are a few examples of words which are spell identically, but mean different things depending on where the stress is. Right? 
I am taking a break from my Russian studies at the moment.... but when I was doing it, i always looked up words in a dictionary with accents. 
There might be some logic to where the accent goes, or some kind of "feel" which native speakers have, even for words they are not familiar with... 
but I am not there yet, and I have made mistakes with this several times, including when speaking with Russian speaking people (and that is in addition to all the grammatical mistakes I no doubt make...)

----------


## Marcus

> No not completely! Sure you can read the word, but the stress might be different from what you are guessing. 
> There are a few examples of words which are spell identically, but mean different things depending on where the stress is. Right? 
> I am taking a break from my Russian studies at the moment.... but when I was doing it, i always looked up words in a dictionary with accents. 
> There might be some logic to where the accent goes, or some kind of "feel" which native speakers have, even for words they are not familiar with... 
> but I am not there yet, and I have made mistakes with this several times, including when speaking with Russian speaking people (and that is in addition to all the grammatical mistakes I no doubt make...)

 Yes, and sometimes different forms of the same word differ only with stress. The same can be said about the letter ё.
In Russian there are situations when you must use a rule, you cannot learn the spelling. раненый/раненный, не большой/небольшой.

----------


## chaika

за́мо́к

----------


## Anixx

> The difference between Russian and English spelling is that you can pretty much figure out the pronunciation of any Russian word when you see it spelled out. For ex., everyone knows that код and кот are pronounced the same because there is a simple pronunciation rule. But you have to look in a dictionary to find out how to pronounce rough, through trough, drought

 I will not pronounce them the same. I will pronounce "д" in "код" as a voiced sound, similarly to how it is spelled.

----------


## LXNDR

> I will not pronounce them the same. I will pronounce "д" in "код" as a voiced sound, similarly to how it is spelled.

 this is wrong pronunciation, it's inconvenient and runs counter Russian phonetic principles 
vocalizing devocalized consonants sounds like an accent in Russian

----------


## Anixx

> this is wrong pronunciation, it's inconvenient and runs counter Russian phonetic principles 
> vocalizing devocalized consonants sounds like an accent in Russian

 No. Anybody I know (I live in Moscow) will pronounce them vocalized. Pronouncing "код" as "кот" would sound plainly wrong and indeed confusing.

----------


## xdns

I think it's unnatural for Russian speaker to vocalize "д" in "код". We *may* force this sound sometimes to distinct between these words, but in relaxed speech there is no difference in pronunciation.

----------


## Anixx

> I think it's unnatural for Russian speaker to vocalize "д" in "код". We *may* force this sound sometimes to distinct between these words, but in relaxed speech there is no difference in pronunciation.

 In quick speech there may indeed be no difference (in such speech the vocalization most likely depends on the following word). But in slow, distinct speech there is certain difference. Example of pronounciation of "код" in Russian at 1:03 here: Генетический код - YouTube

----------


## Anixx

Well I have just re-analyzed myself and actually I can say that I will vocalize the final "т" in "кот" if it is followed by a voiced consonant. Like in "кот занимался" or "кот добежал". That said the pronunciation of the words may depend on the following word, but separately of any context or at the end of a speech the words would be pronounced differently. 
If an English speaker it told to always pronounce "т" even before a voiced consonant he would be sounding very weird. I advise just to forget about this rule as non-constructive and not helping.

----------


## LXNDR

> If an English speaker it told to always pronounce "т" even before a voiced consonant he would be sounding very weird. I advise just to forget about this rule as non-constructive and not helping.

 can you give an example of a phrase where this rule in your opinion is counter productive?

----------


## Marcus

> Well I have just re-analyzed myself and actually I can say that I will vocalize the final "т" in "кот" if it is followed by a voiced consonant. Like in "кот занимался" or "кот добежал". That said the pronunciation of the words may depend on the following word, but separately of any context or at the end of a speech the words would be pronounced differently. 
> If an English speaker it told to always pronounce "т" even before a voiced consonant he would be sounding very weird. I advise just to forget about this rule as non-constructive and not helping.

 Вы как говорите: "гот от года" или "год от года"? Наверное, первое. Вы пишете неправильные утверждения под влиянием орфографии.

----------


## Anixx

> Вы как говорите: "гот от года" или "год от года"? Наверное, первое. Вы пишете неправильные утверждения под влиянием орфографии.

 Еще раз предлагаю вам послушать звукозапись, которую я привел выше. Произношу в зависимости от того, звонкая ли последующая согласная. Как вы произносите "год здоровья"?

----------


## Marcus

> Еще раз предлагаю вам послушать звукозапись, которую я привел выше. Произношу в зависимости от того, звонкая ли последующая согласная. Как вы произносите "год здоровья"?

 При чем тут год здоровья?
В таких случаях и кот звучит как код, но в сильной позиции произносится глухой звук.

----------


## Anixx

> При чем тут год здоровья?
> В таких случаях и кот звучит как код, но в сильной позиции произносится глухой звук.

 Об этом и речь - звонкость определяется последующим согласным звуком. Но отдельно произнесенное слово будет иметь звонкость как пишется.

----------


## Marcus

> Об этом и речь - звонкость определяется последующим согласным звуком. Но отдельно произнесенное слово будет иметь звонкость как пишется.

 Нет. Всегда глухие на конце. "слов" произносится как "слоф", "год" - как "гот" и т. д.
"год от года" произносится как "готадгодъ". Даже "вряд ли" произносится как "врят ли".

----------


## Anixx

> Нет. Всегда глухие на конце. "слов" произносится как "слоф", "год" - как "гот" и т. д.
> "год от года" произносится как "готадгодъ". Даже "вряд ли" произносится как "врят ли".

 Well. This is not how it is in my speech and speech of people around me and on Russian television.
One more example: Вряд ли мог избежать аварии водитель внедорожника - YouTube

----------


## LXNDR

во *вряд ли* -д- не оглушается, потому что за ним следует звонкий согласный   

> оглушение согласных
>     Замена звонкого шумного согласного соответствующим по парности глухим в определенных положениях:
>     1) в коце слова. Оглушение конечного звонкого происходит:
>     а) перед паузой. Набрать букет роз (рос);
>     б) перед следующим словом (без паузы) с начальным не только глухим, но и гласным, сонорным согласным, а также (в) и (j). Род средний (рот), прав он (праф), рожь растет (рош), cад ваш (сат), слаб я (слап);
>     2) в середине слова перед глухим согласным. Гладко (глаткъ). см. ассимиляция регрессивная.

 и это как раз соответствует изложенным принципам  оглушение согласных 
перед звонкими согласными даже глухие тяготеют к озвончению, например *как бы* так и просится в *каг бы*, но возможно это не распространяется на все случаи сочетания слов или слов с частицами

----------


## Marcus

> Well. This is not how it is in my speech and speech of people around me and on Russian television.
> One more example: Вряд ли мог избежать аварии водитель внедорожника - YouTube

 Лампада меня опять модерировать будет: послушайте то, что есть наконец! Он произносит глухие согласные во всех случаях на конце слов. "Врят ли" "Водитель погип" "тормос".

----------


## Anixx

> Лампада меня опять модерировать будет: послушайте то, что есть наконец! Он произносит глухие согласные во всех случаях на конце слов. "Врят ли" "Водитель погип" "тормос".

 "Вряд ли" там абсолютно не глухое.   

> и это как раз соответствует изложенным принципам

 Вот с оглушением перед паузой я не согласен. "Набрать на домофоне код" я произношу со звонкой "д".

----------


## Marcus

> "Вряд ли" там абсолютно не глухое.   
> Вот с оглушением перед паузой я не согласен. "Набрать на домофоне код" я произношу со звонкой "д".

 это неправда. Любая книга подтвердит мои слова, как и все изучающие русский язык, как и тот факт, что русские оглушают согласные на конце слов в других языках.

----------


## Anixx

> это неправда.

 Что неправда?

----------


## Anixx

Еще примеры со словом "код" (правда, здесь он звонкий, так как перез вонкой согласной): http://www.adme.ru/tv-spot/rosteleko...gic-box-23381/

----------


## Marcus

> Что неправда?

 Оба утверждения, особенно второе.

----------


## Anixx

> Оба утверждения, особенно второе.

 (Deleted. L.) Мы имеем звукозапись, на которой я слушу чистое "д" и никакого оглушения.

----------


## Lampada

Год за годом  http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=476.17   *Блиндажи той войны все травой заросли…* ( 
Песня из к/ф "Вторая весна") 
Слова Б. Окуджавы
		Музыка И. Шварца 
Блиндажи той войны все травой заросли, *Год за годом* затихли бои.
Ни трава, ни года эту землю спасли,
А открытые раны твои. 
Припев: То полдень, то тени, то солнце, то вьюга,
То ласточки, то вороньё...
Две вечных дороги - любовь и разлука	|
Проходят сквозь сердце моё.		| 2 раза 
Наша память не в силах уйти от потерь,
Всё с фонариком бродит в былом.
Даже в праздничный день чья то тихая тень
Вместе с нами сидит за столом. 
Припев: То полдень, то тени, то солнце, то вьюга,
То ласточки, то вороньё... 
Две вечных дороги - любовь и разлука	|
Проходят сквозь сердце моё.		| 2 раза

----------


## Lampada

> "Вряд ли" там абсолютно не глухое. 
> Вот с оглушением перед паузой я не согласен. "Набрать на домофоне код" я произношу со звонкой "д".

 *+1. *

----------


## Lampada

*вряд ли  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1064.16   О вкусах не спорят  * О вкусах не спорят: есть тысяча мнений -
Я этот закон на себе испытал,-
Ведь даже Эйнштейн, физический гений,
Весьма относительно все понимал. 
Оделся по моде, как требует век,-
Вы скажете сами:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
Набедренный пояс из шкуры пантеры,-
О да, неприлично, согласен, ей-ей,
Но так одевались все до нашей эры,
А до нашей эры им было видней. 
Оделся по моде как в каменный век,-
Вы скажете сами:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
Оденусь как рыцарь и после турнира -
Знакомые *вряд ли* узнают меня,-
И крикну, как Ричард я в драме Шекспира:
"Коня мне! Полцарства даю за коня!" 
Но вот усмехнется и скажет сквозь смех
Ценитель упрямый:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
Вот трость, канотье - я из нэпа, похоже?
Не надо оваций - к чему лишний шум!
Ах, в этом костюме узнали? Ну что же,
Тогда я одену последний костюм: 
Долой канотье, вместо тросточки - стек,-
И шепчутся дамы:
"Да это же просто другой человек!"
А я - тот же самый. 
Вот уж действительно
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все.
Будьте же бдительны
Все относительно,-
Все-все, все. 
1966

----------


## Marcus

> *+1. *

 Что вы плюсуете? В русском языке в отличие от украинского согласные на конце слов оглушаются. Это общеизвестный факт. Почитайте любую книгу по русской фонологии. "год за годом" - бессмысленный пример. Нужно, чтобы согласная стояла перед гласной или сонорной (й, м, л, н, р) или в.

----------


## Marcus

цитата из детской энциклопедии Аванта+, том 10 русский язык, лингвистика, стр. 105
"Буквенный облик слова "гипнотизирует", и грамотному человеку трудно поверить, что, например, в конце слова _дуб_ он произносит [п], а не [б]".

----------


## Lampada

*Лукоморья больше нет...* (Антисказка) 
Лукоморья больше нет,
От дубов простыл и след.
Дуб годится на паркет —
так ведь нет:
Выходили из избы
Здоровенные жлобы,
Порубили все дубы
на гробы. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
Распрекрасно жить в домах
На куриных на ногах,
Но явился всем на страх
Вертопрах.
Добрый молодец он был:
Бабку Ведьму подпоил,
Ратный подвиг совершил —
дом спалил. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
Тридцать три богатыря
Порешили, что зазря
Берегли они царя
и моря:
Каждый взял себе надел,
Кур завёл — и в ём сидел,
Охраняя свой удел
не у дел. 
Ободрав зелёный дуб,
Дядька ихний сделал сруб,
С окружающими туп
стал и груб —
И ругался день-деньской
Бывший дядька их морской,
Хоть имел участок свой
под Москвой. 
Ты уймись, уймись, тоска
У меня в груди!
Это — только присказка,
Сказка — впереди. 
Здесь и вправду ходит Кот, 
Как направо — так поёт,
Как налево — так загнёт анекдот.
Но учёный, сукин сын:
Цепь златую снёс в торгсин
И на выручку — один в магазин. 
...

----------


## Lampada

> цитата из детской энциклопедии Аванта+, том 10 русский язык, лингвистика, стр. 105
> "Буквенный облик слова "гипнотизирует", и грамотному человеку трудно поверить, что, например, в конце слова _дуб_ он произносит [п], а не [б]".

 This little thing is totally not important for our students of Russian especially in Fun stuff forum.  Let's drop it.

----------

